# Halloween Cube



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok so i came across this site a while ago.. it has some really nice hammocks, altho it seems expensive i think it looks really good quality( i make my own hammocks but not to this standard hehe) and well when i seen this i just had to order it ill post pics when i receive it 

http://fuzzbutt.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=957

If anyone else is planning on decorating their cage for halloween maybe they could post pics too


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I like them would live to able to buy nice things but my new girls are chewers and wreck thing in like 2 days


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

hehe im lucky my boys dont chew


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

These are adorable and I would totally get one if my fuzzbutts weren't so messy with their cages. The prices aren't to bad actually and probably are really nice quality. I bought a hammock for $25 at a store and its amazing quality and great if you have chewers.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've bought these before (kitted out 10 cages for halloween last year - ouch!) and the cubes are very good quality. They're designed to even if they are chewed they won't lose their shape straight away.

Plus, they're very thick so even if you don't hang them up, they will sit on a shelf or what not as a little house. I've had countless of them on my bed when my rats slept with me, or when I have sick rats that are kept out of their cages for a little while .. well worth the money, I think


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah after i thought about it its a decent price .. i mean to buy a normal hammock from a pet store costs about £8 upwards so this is a good price. its just cause i make a few hammocks out of that price hehe but its well worth it and yeah they do look really well made.. i should get it soon hopefully tommorrow.
I also ordered some fabrics of ebay to carry on making my own  so over the next 2 weeks ill post in here my new creations to go with it 

My boys dont chew so i am really lucky.
if u have any pics of urs ration1802 u should post them id love to see


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Its been a while since i posted here ... I recieved my fuzzbutt and its GREAT but my sewing machine broke and instead of hand sewing ( which i really dislike doing) im going to buy another cheap sewing machine thats good enough for the hammocks im making.... ive got all the material ready and cut now its just a case of the sewing machine. My ratties will have their decorations .. will just be likely after halloween now :/ but ahwell they wont know and it will all look super cool and ill post pics when its all done


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

That site has some great ideas!! I gotta get my hands on a sewing machine... can't wait to see pics of your creations, stacey!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah i really like it .. like i said i couldnt resist the pumpkin cube .... i have 3 material patterns im working with 2 are holloween 1 isnt but i think theyll look really cool together in a mix and match style .. so hopefully ill get the sweing machine this week then get busy


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool!

I need to get a cage so I can sew stuff for it before I get my ratties... I want to make liners/bedding and some hammocks/cubes.

Would two yards of fleece be enough to line the cage and make a few toys/hammocks? If so, that'd be WAY cheaper than buying houses and hammocks at the store... especially during fabric sales.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

erm i dont use yards lol i jut bought one of these from ikea for the fleece
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00070489

And i bought these fabrics.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....3256341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_842

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6385029&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_732wt_825

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6743008&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_757wt_825


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh XD Cool, thanks! I love the owl print. =)


----------

